# Seite an die Auflösung anpassen



## Avariel (8. Februar 2002)

Hi Leute, ich hab mal auf HTML getippt, aber falls es was anderes ist, bringt mich nicht um und antwortet bitte trotzdem.
Also: Wie krieg ich´s hin, dass sich meine Seite von den Größenverhältnissen her an die Auflösung desjenigen, der sie sich anschaut, anpasst? Also so dass kein so ein dämlicher Scrollbalken erscheint.

Thx for hlp
Avariel


----------



## nickname (8. Februar 2002)

Das geht leider nicht, Du musst Dich für eine Auflösung entscheiden. Dann solltest Du auf Deiner Seite 'nen Statistiker mit reinhauen, der Dir dann auch sagen kann, mit welchen Auflösungen, Betriebsystem und Browsern die Leute bei Dir waren, und wenn Du da dann siehst, dass die meisten mit was anderem auf Deiner Seite surfen, solltest Du die Einstellungen an Deine User anpassen! 1024x768 oder eben noch die altbewährten 800x600 sind meines Wissens nach am Häufigsten. Solltest Du aber z.B. die 1024x768 wählen, solltest Du daran denken, dass auch gescrollt werden kann (scollen erlauben), sonst kommt einer mit 800x600 bei Dir rauf und kann nicht alles sehen!!!!!


Gruss nickname :|


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (8. Februar 2002)

Na ja, ich würde mal sagen, das kommt darauf an, wie deine Site aufgebaut ist... mit oder ohne Frames, mit Tabellen etc. Bei Tabellen würde ich z.B. für diesen Zweck mit relativen statt absoluten Größenangaben arbeiten (also mit Prozent-Angaben). Alternativ kann man das ganze auch umständlich über JavaScript nachträglich anpassen. Oder eben für jede Auflösung extra Seiten erstellen und dann entsprechend umleiten. Oder versuchen, die Site so zu gestalten, dass sie bei allen Auflösungen gut aussieht.


----------



## axe van ecks (8. Februar 2002)

Du könntest jedoch auch bei den Zellen die die ganze Bildschirmbreite füllen als breite 100% einstellen, diese gehen bei 800x600, 1024x768, und bei dem drüber halt auch.....


----------



## Avariel (8. Februar 2002)

Also es ist eine Frameseite mit einem Frame rechts und einem links. Ich hab vorher eine Seite ohne Frames gemacht, und die will ich jetzt als Mittelteil benutzen. Da sie aber zu groß ist, werden die Scrollbalken angezeigt, was an der Stelle nun wirklich etwas ungünstig ist.


----------



## SirNeo (9. Februar 2002)

Es gibt so weit ich weiß die Möglichkeit die Auflösung für verschiedene Versionen verfügbar machen, bei JavaScript die müßte man dann verschiedene Versionen hinterlegen. Bei PHP kann man die Grössen dynamisch machen.


----------



## snowman (11. Februar 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von SirNeo _
> Es gibt so weit ich weiß die Möglichkeit die Auflösung für verschiedene Versionen verfügbar machen, bei JavaScript die müßte man dann verschiedene Versionen hinterlegen. Bei PHP kann man die Grössen dynamisch machen.



Und hier ist der entsprechende JS-Code:

```
if (window.screen)
   {
    if (screen.width<800) self.location.href="640.html";
    else if (screen.width<1024) self.location.href="800.html";
         else self.location.href="1024.html";
    }
```

Für jede Auflösung (also 640, 800 oder 1024) muss das zu ladende HTML-Dokument gesondert erstellt werden, damit das JavaScript-Progrämmchen nach der "screen.width"-Abfrage, das entsprechende Dokument laden kann.

Dasselbe Script lässt sich im Übrigen auch verwenden, um an Bildschirmauflösung angepasste CSS-Dateien zu laden.

Hoffe es hilft 

.greetings snowman


----------

